# DC also in Europe?



## pafort (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all,
Following a second meeting with vendors to MEM (LLucmayor, Balearic Inslands) and MVF (Disneyland Paris), it seems that even in Europe in 2012 to pass the points system like DC ...
In April (?) May (?) Or June (?) Sales staff will begin training on a new system

Paolo


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 4, 2012)

pafort said:


> Hi all,
> Following a second meeting with vendors to MEM (LLucmayor, Balearic Inslands) and MVF (Disneyland Paris), it seems that even in Europe in 2012 to pass the points system like DC ...
> In April (?) May (?) Or June (?) Sales staff will begin training on a new system
> 
> Paolo



I really hope they do not set up a separate points system for Europe. If that happens then there will be no internal exchange system worth having in Europe. It MUST be part of the DC to allow owners who enrol their weeks to have a decent internal exchange system. Also for new buyers of points there needs to be a reasonable inventory for them to use points for stays.

Placing the unsold inventory in Europe in the DC Trust would be sensible and allowing European weeks owners to enrol if they wish would be a good move.

However the RTU status of the resorts in Europe might be a complication that makes the inclusion in the DC difficult to do.

The best business decision would be to amalgamate the DC points system and Asia Pacific points system, place all the MVCIAP inventory into the DC Trust and align the points values of DC and AP. At the same time include the EU resorts into the system and have a single global points system and a single global internal exchange system.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 4, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> I really hope they do not set up a separate points system for Europe. If that happens then there will be no internal exchange system worth having in Europe. It MUST be part of the DC to allow owners who enrol their weeks to have a decent internal exchange system. Also for new buyers of points there needs to be a reasonable inventory for them to use points for stays.
> 
> Placing the unsold inventory in Europe in the DC Trust would be sensible and allowing European weeks owners to enrol if they wish would be a good move.
> 
> ...


Now if only we could read and hear these words from a Marriott Executive! 
How about a nomination as independent adviser to the new Marriott Vacation Club Global Points Program?


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree. It would be terrific if we all could use our points for US,Europe, and Asia destinations!


----------



## Mahou (Apr 10, 2012)

*A version of DC for europe*

I heard that the launch date is the first week of June. Developer weeks only, no resales allowed into the scheme
Lets see what happens ................


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 10, 2012)

That sounds exciting.  Hope the USA enrolled owners can eventually participate as well.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 10, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That sounds exciting.  Hope the USA enrolled owners can eventually participate as well.
> 
> Keep us posted!



So it now all depends on how clear sighted the MVCI execs are on this. As I already said in this thread earlier, a separate points system for Europe will really not cut it.

We already have two points systems with different prices and different enrollment prices and approaches. At least the Asia Pacific points system and enrollment is transparent. Exchange a week for points and you get the same number of points that are required to reserve your week. NO SKIM THERE. No two buckets either - an Asia Pac point is a point wherever it comes from.

What MVCI needs is a single global points system that treats all owners alike, offers a simple way for weeks owners to exchange a week for points and use those points against the whole inventory base. Do that and I'll enroll all my weeks and exchange them for points every year.

So what might us European owners expect?

Well if it is a simple extension of the DC system to cover the European resorts and they perpetuate what seems to be pretty much a mess to Europe and hit us with the skim and the two buckets of inventory then all I can say is that the MVCI Execs seem to have learned nothing in the last 2 years. The sign of good management is one that learns from its errors and makes changes to improve the business.

Here are some of the issues that I can see.

1. There are only 4 resorts in Europe. 2 are basically sold out. The unsold inventory is very limited when compared to the USA. So, should they perpetuate the flawed DC system and not learn from their errors, then I cannot see any existing owner buying points in Europe. I can see new buyers being bamboozled by sales people just as they are for weeks now and I was when I bought retail but the same issues will apply as do in the DC points system. 

2. The resorts in Europe are RTU not deeded weeks so how will that work if the points systems are merged. Will a DC Trust point be the same as a European point which is not backed by deeded property but by RTU weeks?

3. How will the points system handle owners who have weeks in European resorts and also at US resorts - will the system allow them to enroll them all in a single system ?

4. What will the price be? If, as we have seen reported the price is going to be hiked and thus impact European owners from the start - then I for one will start to seriously question whether I want to hand over more cash to MVCI, especially if my resale weeks are excluded.

So here is my forecast.

If a points system is introduced into Europe as is forecast, MVCI Execs will not have learned anything from the mess they introduced into the USA. 

It will be a copy of the DC points system but separate. 

The way the systems will interact will be through Interval International. Thus to exchange using European points into a USA Marriott resort will still require a week or a weeks worth of points to be deposited with Interval International. This is how it works for the Asia Pacific points system.

There will be a skim. 

The price will be hiked.

Resale Weeks - included ? - A big question. If not I will probably not join since there will be nothing in it for me - I will still have to use II to exchange for the USA resorts. There is little attraction in a points system just for 4 European resorts, especially if there is a skim and a price hike.

i already use my home resort every year for most of the weeks so what benefit would a points system offer me if it still requires the use of II to exchange to Marriott resorts in the USA.

I've followed the debates here on the DC points system from Day 1 and feel as well briefed on the ins and outs of the system as I could be - considering I have not been a user of the system. If the Marriott Execs have not picked up on those debates here and have not learned the lessons that have been highlighted here then the future for a European points system only covering the 4 resorts will not be a good one.

Now if European owners are allowed to enroll our weeks (including qualifying resale weeks) even if there is a skim but for the current enrollment fees, into the DC system then I would consider enrolling my weeks. This would not be an ideal situation but better than a separate system.

The ideal solution would be the creation of a single global points system where points were all equal and where inventory was available to all points.

I guess time will tell and June is not so far away now.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you.  I have learned much from your posting!


----------



## Mahou (Apr 11, 2012)

Malc, I agree with you 100%


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mahou said:


> Malc, I agree with you 100%



Let's hope that the MVCI Execs responsible for Europe see sense and learn from the mistakes made in the USA DC system and do the right thing and deliver a sensible points system that will allow internal exchanges to work across the Marriott system without recourse to II.

However I am not expecting miracles here.


----------



## answeeney (Apr 11, 2012)

I’ve got a vested interest in the outcome here and so am eagerly awaiting news but, like others, will not be surprised if I am disappointed.

We enrolled our OP week and bought some trust points shortly after the roll out of the DC system. I like the DC system, despite the skim, because it gives us extra flexibility, which has worked well for us so far. If we could enrol our European weeks in a way that gives us equal participation with US owners then we would almost certainly do so. However, if Marriott comes up with a separate European system then they are going to have to widen the options beyond the four existing resorts to make it interesting. We rarely use our Club Son Antem week (the only timeshare I regret buying, as I am not a golfer) and so the option to swap it for something we would prefer is obviously attractive. However, we take our main holidays in the US so if any new system doesn’t give us direct access to US properties then that is a major downside for us and almost certainly a deal-breaker.

Marriott might try to widen the choice in some other way by, say, including some resort hotel or cruise options but if it is on the usual terms of swapping a week in a two bedroom apartment for three nights in a hotel room or one night at sea then that would also make the new system dead in the water. Now, if they were to combine the launch of a European DC with the acquisition of a new resort in, say, the Canaries that would get me interested. For a European, the accessibility and all year round good weather makes the Canaries a useful option to have, especially for early or late season breaks. However, the downside is that most of the timeshares there are dumps… but one that was upgraded to Marriott standards would be a different matter.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 11, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I’ve got a vested interest in the outcome here and so am eagerly awaiting news but, like others, will not be surprised if I am disappointed.
> 
> We enrolled our OP week and bought some trust points shortly after the roll out of the DC system. I like the DC system, despite the skim, because it gives us extra flexibility, which has worked well for us so far. If we could enrol our European weeks in a way that gives us equal participation with US owners then we would almost certainly do so. However, if Marriott comes up with a separate European system then they are going to have to widen the options beyond the four existing resorts to make it interesting. We rarely use our Club Son Antem week (the only timeshare I regret buying, as I am not a golfer) and so the option to swap it for something we would prefer is obviously attractive. However, we take our main holidays in the US so if any new system doesn’t give us direct access to US properties then that is a major downside for us and almost certainly a deal-breaker.
> 
> Marriott might try to widen the choice in some other ways, by including some resort hotel or cruise options but if it is on the usual terms of swapping a week in a two bedroom apartment for three nights in a hotel room or one night at sea then that would also make the new system dead in the water. Now, if they were to combine the launch of a European DC with the acquisition of a new resort in, say, the Canaries that would get me interested. For a European, the accessibility and all year round good weather makes the Canaries a useful option to have, especially for early or late season breaks. However, the downside is that most of the timeshares there are dumps… but one that was upgraded to Marriott standards would be a different matter.



One of the extras for the use of points that we might see is one that is available to Asia Pacific Points owners. that is to be able to use the points for hotel reservations. It works in the same basic way as using Marriott Reward points to reserve a hotel room, except that you use your Asia Pacific Timeshare points instead. It is not available across all Marriott Hotels, only at a selected set where MVCI Asia pacific have negotiated a deal with the specific hotel.

To make a reservation the AP points owner has to call the AP Service Centre - for me that is in Cork but is also in Singapore. Tell the associate on the line, where and when you want to book and they check availability and if available then they make the reservation. The reservation then appears listed when you look at your upcoming reservations when logged into Marriott.com with your MR number and password. It also works like a paid stay and so earns MR points for any spend in the hotel and elite nights since MVCI AP pay the hotel and deduct the required number of points from the owners MVCI AP points account. One of the resorts available to use MVCIAP points in this way is Marbella Beach Club !!

So perhaps we might see some options at Marriott Hotels across Europe and the Middle East and also Asia as a way of using points.

One other point, would be VERY unhappy if pre-existing resale weeks are not included. Resale weeks were included when the USA DC system was introduced. So - if anyone from MVCI is reading this - I expect my resale weeks to be included in the same way that the resale weeks owned by USA resort owners were included providing they were purchased before the DC roll out date. If they do not do that then in my book they will stand accused of discrimination against European Resort owners and offering better deals to their owners at US resorts.


----------



## davsar09 (Apr 11, 2012)

We are currently in Florida on holiday, went on presentation last week, we were told that the european weeks and Asia weeks will definitely being joing the destination club points at the start of June. They are just working out how the Asia points come across, they are saying a zero will probably be taken off ie instead of 27000 for 1 week it would have a value of 2700. Pretty vague on Asia points as never used apologies. 

The European resale weeks would be allowed to join as long as the week was purchased prior to June 2010, again a higher joining fee would apply. Hope that helps.


----------



## Worcesterdee (Apr 12, 2012)

Will be interested to hear what is offered. We have our Lakeshore reserve week enrolled in DC. I enjoy the flexibility points offers us and this year will be heading to Boston. 

If I can also lump my Son Antem weeks into the pot then it would appeal to me, as currently we convert  our platinum weeks for Marriott points and use points for hotels and the likes  I don't like using II and could never understand why I couldn't exchange internally within Marriott and had to pay a fee to swap my weeks from one Marriott resort to another. For me personally it'd allow me to stop II which would be very welcome. 

It's strange that we never hear anything from Marriott about these proposed changes only what I pick up from here.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, the option to use "Europe DC" points for hotel reservations (at a favourable rate), compared to using Marriott Rewards points, would be a good incentive for me to enrol (at a sensible price)
This would certainly address the limitations of there only being 4 resorts here.
Better still to offer an integrated solution, although I fear Marriott may view this as being in the too difficult category.
I will endeavour to be optimistic about this though.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 12, 2012)

davsar09 said:


> We are currently in Florida on holiday, went on presentation last week, we were told that the european weeks and Asia weeks will definitely being joing the destination club points at the start of June. They are just working out how the Asia points come across, they are saying a zero will probably be taken off ie instead of 27000 for 1 week it would have a value of 2700. Pretty vague on Asia points as never used apologies.
> 
> The European resale weeks would be allowed to join as long as the week was purchased prior to June 2010, again a higher joining fee would apply. Hope that helps.



This, if correct, would be the sort of business decision that has been required since June 2010. What will happen of course is still uncertain. Information given out at presentations is often optimistic and should be treated with caution. However if correct then this would make excellent business sense for Marriott and would be excellent for all owners.  

From owners viewpoint, US owners would get access to European and Asian resorts with DC points. Asia Pacific points owners would gain access to the full MVCI resort stable with their points. European weeks owners would be able to enrols their weeks and access the USA resorts thru the DC exchange system.

There will be some issues to be clarified however.

What happens about Asian weeks owners who already enrolled their weeks as part of the AP points system? Will these weeks be automatically enrolled at no further cost.

The Asia Pacific points system has an online reservation system. Will this be enhanced for all points reservations or will we lose it?

Why should the cut off date for European resale weeks be June 2010? Surely the cut off date should be June 2012, that would be fair to European resale weeks owners. Personally I am not affected by a June 2010 cut off date since my resale weeks were all before June 2010.

We are off to St. Kitts for two weeks soon on II exchanges soon so perhaps I  might learn something new there.


----------



## Worcesterdee (Apr 12, 2012)

I have emailed Marriott sales rep to see whether they can shed any light on this. I'll update everyone when I get a reply. 

Agree with MALC9990 though, one thing you can never accuse Marriott sales staff of is lacking in over enthusiasm in their presentations.


----------



## Worcesterdee (Apr 12, 2012)

Worcesterdee said:


> I have emailed Marriott sales rep to see whether they can shed any light on this. I'll update everyone when I get a reply. .



Apparently they have not been told anything for definite as yet.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 12, 2012)

Worcesterdee said:


> Apparently they have not been told anything for definite as yet.



Well no surprises there. However, last year I attended the annual owners meeting with the advisory board at Son Antem. This followed the autumn meeting of the board with MVCI. The owners meeting was attended by MVCI reps, specifically Rance Ryan. I asked him about the DC points system and the prospects for a points system in Europe and he did say that we should expect something in 2012. So all this does tie in with what was Said then. Nothing specific was mentioned at that time as to what and when in 2012.

I will also contact one of my friends who works in MVCI in Europe and see what I can discover.


----------



## Mahou (Apr 13, 2012)

from what I can gather from the information I heard, its a product that will kind of bridge the Marriott to Marriott exchanges without using II. However, the points value of the european resorts are somewhat low. Approx 1800 for silver, 3500 for gold and 4200 for plat. From a quick scan on points needed to get into a higher demand US location, we are not looking good.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mahou said:


> from what I can gather from the information I heard, its a product that will kind of bridge the Marriott to Marriott exchanges without using II. However, the points value of the european resorts are somewhat low. Approx 1800 for silver, 3500 for gold and 4200 for plat. From a quick scan on points needed to get into a higher demand US location, we are not looking good.



Feedback I received from inside MVCI sales is very similar -MVCI are looking to join the European weeks owners and resorts into the DC to enable internal exchanges for owners between Europe and North America. The option would be for European owners to enroll their weeks into the DC programme. No info on what happens with sales in Europe - will they continue selling weeks? or move to points as in the USA. However since MVCI are still working on the legal and logistical issues that this raises there is no certainty that this will actually happen.

Also no info as to what steps might be taken to amalgamate the Asia Pacific points system with the DC system.


----------



## Mahou (Apr 18, 2012)

Lets hope that the folks working on the program read this thread and take on board some, if not all, of the suggestions

I think that the points value being mentioned is a little on the low side. Currently my gold weeks in Marbella will easily exchange in to US plat weeks. But if you compare using points I am way off. Especially HI


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 18, 2012)

This week our sales exec at Mountinside confirmed that the European resorts would be joined to the DC in June, and that Asia would follow a bit later.  Tried to find out more details, but his focus was on selling us points, so if he knew, he didn't want to spend time on that.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> This week our sales exec at Mountinside confirmed that the European resorts would be joined to the DC in June, and that Asia would follow a bit later.  Tried to find out more details, but his focus was on selling us points, so if he knew, he didn't want to spend time on that.



Thanks Ann - thats another brick in the wall of information. I just hope that they don't expect European weeks owners to be willing to pay the increased prices for enrollment. If that is what they plan they better get some ear plugs and stay off the INTERNET because there will be some high volume complaints about being forced to wait two years and then stuck with the increased charges.

My bottom line will be - that I will happily enroll my 5 weeks at the current cost but no way will I be happy to pay the increased costs.


----------



## Mahou (Apr 18, 2012)

*II Inventory*

If this does go ahead, how will II inventory be affected  ????


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 18, 2012)

I think II inventory is already affected! Of course This is just from personal experience, but last Spring we booked both Marriotts on Costa del Sol early in flexchange using ACs (the bad kind!) so planned to do the same this year, and the inventory has been dramatically reduced, even using my July 4 Waiohai week to search outside of flexchange.  I suspect Marriott is holding on to whatever they have in Europe in anticipation of the DC opening in Europe in June. 

We finally had to use Shell points in interval for our May Son Antem week, (owner deposit) and were lucky to get that.  In addition, the only Marriott units showing up world wide with Acs this year are usually studios, whereas last year we picked up a 2  bedroom at Marbella, and even a 3 bedroom at Playa. (both developer deposits)  We realized we were lucky last year to get two consecutive weeks as well, but being retired, we can be pretty flexible about plans.  Based on that success, and planning to do the same in Spain this year, I bought 3 Getaways during II's  buy a getaway, get an AC sale.  That was a complete waste (almost, the Getaways were great!)based on what II, or Marriott is allowing into the AC, or even regular exchange pool.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mahou said:


> If this does go ahead, how will II inventory be affected  ????



A good question and one with no easy answer.

There has been a lot of discussion on this BBS about what impact the DC has had on II inventory over the last 2 years and there have been many different theories. In the USA the DC Trust took on all the unsold inventory (which was quite extensive) and Marriott switched to selling points. Will that happen with unsold inventory in Europe - mostly at Playa Andaluza & Paris I'lle de France.

I guess the answer will be that only time and experience will tell. If many European owners were to enroll their weeks and then exchange them for DC points to try their luck at exchanging for weeks at US DC resorts. Of course enrolling weeks in the DC system does not commit an owner to exchanging for points in the Dc system and giving up their week(s) for that year which is really the same as depositing Witt II - once deposited in II or exchanged for DC points the week is gone and cannot be retrieved. 

What is important is what one can do with the week deposited in II or the DC points you receive for the week in the DC system. If you generally use your week(s) at your home resort then enrolling your weeks may not be something you would want to do. If you use II exchanges to other Marriotts then the DC system using points for internal exchanges might well be something of interest especially for owners of two, three, four or more Marriott weeks in European resorts.

For Son Antem and Marbella Beach Club, I would say that most exchanges would come from Owner deposits since both resorts have little unsold inventory, what there is is mostly revoked weeks from owners who failed to pay their MFs for two years. Being RTU resorts in Europe means that 2 years of non-payment of MFs means the owner loses the week(s) and they revert to Marriott ownership for them to sell again as developer weeks. Marriott pay the outstanding MFs.

It really depends on whether Marriott start to sell DC points in Europe instead of weeks at the resorts. That is not clear. If they continue to sell weeks then things might be different for II exchanges in Europe to what seems to have happened in the USA. However even if they continue to sell weeks in Europe the unsold inventory weeks may not reach II but instead go to the internal exchange through the DC system and only when that route leaves unused weeks will they perhaps do any bulk deposits to II.


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> I think II inventory is already affected! Of course This is just from personal experience, but last Spring we booked both Marriotts on Costa del Sol early in flexchange using ACs (the bad kind!) so planned to do the same this year, and the inventory has been dramatically reduced, even using my July 4 Waiohai week to search outside of flexchange.  I suspect Marriott is holding on to whatever they have in Europe in anticipation of the DC opening in Europe in June.
> 
> We finally had to use Shell points in interval for our May Son Antem week, (owner deposit) and were lucky to get that.  In addition, the only Marriott units showing up world wide with Acs this year are usually studios, whereas last year we picked up a 2  bedroom at Marbella, and even a 3 bedroom at Playa. (both developer deposits)  We realized we were lucky last year to get two consecutive weeks as well, but being retired, we can be pretty flexible about plans.  Based on that success, and planning to do the same in Spain this year, I bought 3 Getaways during II's  buy a getaway, get an AC sale.  That was a complete waste (almost, the Getaways were great!)based on what II, or Marriott is allowing into the AC, or even regular exchange pool.



I agree on the ACs - by the end of May I will have let my last two ACs from II expire. I just could not find anything I wanted to use them on and to be honest I no longer regard ACs as something of great interest. With my weeks, my lock off and my Asia Pacific points I can get 10 weeks per year just by staying at my home resorts so ACs just tend to make life complicated and so I tend only to look upon them as short notice possibilities providing the cost is minimal.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I too still have two ACs from II.
I did unexpectedly though manage to use a third one for a week in Phuket Beach Club, so as my two run to the end of the year I will stay hopeful that something of interest might come up.
It seems as though weeks do continue to be fed into the availability.
As for the DC Points in Europe, I have sought a positive response from Customer Advocacy that European owners will not be prejudiced by the planned price increase if the Programme is not introduced here until later.


----------



## Mahou (May 23, 2012)

I have heard that the launch date is June 5th,

If this is correct we should be getting some official information any day soon


----------



## MALC9990 (May 23, 2012)

Mahou said:


> I have heard that the launch date is June 5th,
> 
> If this is correct we should be getting some official information any day soon



So now we sit and wait - I'll look forward to my upcoming visit to Son Antem - it will be an interesting session with an associate for my "update". Last year it was more me updating the associate who was particularly clueless about anything to do with Timeshare and MVCI.

Could be a "fun" session.


----------



## Ann in CA (May 23, 2012)

We are at Son Antem now and were invited to pick up our weclcome bottle of wine and info last Monday.  We figured they would try to sign us up for an "update", then, but since we had just been updated last month at Park City, we expected not to go.  However, after presenting our welcome gift, our welcome person said now you should have a cup of coffee, or wine, or champagne and one of our people can update you. 

I was about to feel a bit railroaded, but we had the time, and knew how to cut short any update.  The person we met was quite warm and friendly and spent the next half hour, at least, showing us on the map all the places we should visit, and answering all sorts of questions about Mallorca, but never even made an attempt to sell us anything.  Finally, I was beginning to almost feel sorry for him, (he was really quite a personable young man...no need to feel sorry for him) and asked if they would be introducing the point system in Europe soon, as I had heard rumors that would happen in June.  He just smiled and said, well there are always rumors.  And mentioned that there were still some weeks for sale although they were pretty much sold out. 

He seemed in no hurry to get rid of us, but certainly was not trying to sell us anything.  We assume he was threatened with loss of job, as the US Marriott sales people were prior to the DC roll out, and could not confirm or deny the June points intro. But it was a very strange, although pleasant "update".  We did have lots of great notes on restaurants, towns, food and pronunciation. No news on any points program in Europe though!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 23, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> We are at Son Antem now and were invited to pick up our weclcome bottle of wine and info last Monday.  We figured they would try to sign us up for an "update", then, but since we had just been updated last month at Park City, we expected not to go.  However, after presenting our welcome gift, our welcome person said now you should have a cup of coffee, or wine, or champagne and one of our people can update you.
> 
> I was about to feel a bit railroaded, but we had the time, and knew how to cut short any update.  The person we met was quite warm and friendly and spent the next half hour, at least, showing us on the map all the places we should visit, and answering all sorts of questions about Mallorca, but never even made an attempt to sell us anything.  Finally, I was beginning to almost feel sorry for him, (he was really quite a personable young man...no need to feel sorry for him) and asked if they would be introducing the point system in Europe soon, as I had heard rumors that would happen in June.  He just smiled and said, well there are always rumors.  And mentioned that there were still some weeks for sale although they were pretty much sold out.
> 
> He seemed in no hurry to get rid of us, but certainly was not trying to sell us anything.  We assume he was threatened with loss of job, as the US Marriott sales people were prior to the DC roll out, and could not confirm or deny the June points intro. But it was a very strange, although pleasant "update".  We did have lots of great notes on restaurants, towns, food and pronunciation. No news on any points program in Europe though!






Well, he didn't outright deny it, so that may be a telling sign....




.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 23, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> We are at Son Antem now and were invited to pick up our weclcome bottle of wine and info last Monday.  We figured they would try to sign us up for an "update", then, but since we had just been updated last month at Park City, we expected not to go.  However, after presenting our welcome gift, our welcome person said now you should have a cup of coffee, or wine, or champagne and one of our people can update you.
> 
> I was about to feel a bit railroaded, but we had the time, and knew how to cut short any update.  The person we met was quite warm and friendly and spent the next half hour, at least, showing us on the map all the places we should visit, and answering all sorts of questions about Mallorca, but never even made an attempt to sell us anything.  Finally, I was beginning to almost feel sorry for him, (he was really quite a personable young man...no need to feel sorry for him) and asked if they would be introducing the point system in Europe soon, as I had heard rumors that would happen in June.  He just smiled and said, well there are always rumors.  And mentioned that there were still some weeks for sale although they were pretty much sold out.
> 
> He seemed in no hurry to get rid of us, but certainly was not trying to sell us anything.  We assume he was threatened with loss of job, as the US Marriott sales people were prior to the DC roll out, and could not confirm or deny the June points intro. But it was a very strange, although pleasant "update".  We did have lots of great notes on restaurants, towns, food and pronunciation. No news on any points program in Europe though!



Thanks Ann.

I do feel some sympathy for the sales staff at Son Antem. Almost totally sold out and the only weeks they really have to sell are those that have been reclaimed through non-payment of MFs. Basically at Son Antem, 2 years non payment of MFs and you lose your week. This is an RTU resort and so the RTU is rescinded after two consecutive years of non-payment of MFs. Then the week reverts to MVCI for them to sell again. With the financial climate in Europe continuing to worsen the non-payment of MFs is increasing but does not badly impact the resorts since when a week reverts to MVCI they pay the MFs that are outstanding.

Several years ago sales at Son Antem laid off almost all the experienced staff and recruited new inexperienced people to do the sales to the hotel guests and updates for owners. Last year the young lady who did my "update" was very new and inexperienced.

We will be there in 3 weeks time for pour annual late June vacation 2 weeks.

Hope you are enjoying the real Majorca - the mountains, Valdemossa, Soller, Puerto Soller, Palma old town, the cathedral. If you have time before you leave for home take a trip to Puerto Portals for a look at the marina and the yachts and have lunch in Flanigans or perhaps travel a little further to Port Andratx for lunch overlooking the harbour, although it looks even better from the back of a 48 foot princess cruiser.


----------



## Ann in CA (May 23, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Thanks Ann.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the real Majorca - the mountains, Valdemossa, Soller, Puerto Soller, Palma old town, the cathedral. If you have time before you leave for home take a trip to Puerto Portals for a look at the marina and the yachts and have lunch in Flanigans or perhaps travel a little further to Port Andratx for lunch overlooking the harbour, although it looks even better from the back of a 48 foot princess cruiser.



We have loved all of Mallorca.  We do feel we need at least two weeks next time, as we have some choices we'd rather not make with only three days left.  We plan to be in Palma one day, but met some Brits (is that an acceptable term?) at the market in Sineu this morning urging us to visit Cala Figuera and Cap Fomentor, and they sound beautiful!  What would you recommend?  We drove to Cala Pi for dinner tonight...not crowded and very lovely.  But we have about six days worth of places still to visit!  And I really wanted to get back to Valldemossa, as we were short on time there after driving from Port Soller. The weather has been magnificent for touring, though we have not yet been near a pool!


----------



## pafort (May 26, 2012)

*Mallorca*

After my first visit in January, I replied in March and May, I decided to go for a year on the island.
There are beautiful places, in addition to those reported, and the beach of Es Trenc, 7 km of nature without any possibility of access to the cars, if not to the extreme. Spectacular Cala Mondrago, larger than Cala Pi, different from Cala Figuera! Nice villages Santanyi, Felanitx, Cala d'Or, Porto Colom and Portocristo, all located on the east side of the island.
In August, I already booked a hotel but an apartment in July I will be in September, in the area LLucmayor


----------



## Ann in CA (May 26, 2012)

pafort said:


> After my first visit in January, I replied in March and May, I decided to go for a year on the island.
> There are beautiful places, in addition to those reported, and the beach of Es Trenc, 7 km of nature without any possibility of access to the cars, if not to the extreme. Spectacular Cala Mondrago, larger than Cala Pi, different from Cala Figuera! Nice villages Santanyi, Felanitx, Cala d'Or, Porto Colom and Portocristo, all located on the east side of the island.
> In August, I already booked a hotel but an apartment in July I will be in September, in the area LLucmayor



We leave tomorrow and my list of places to visit when we come back has grown much longer, including many of those you mention.  We spent yesterday on the peninsula of Formentor and the drive to Cap Fornentor was truly spectacular.  The views from the lighthouse were amazing and the different shades of blue in the sky and water so beautiful.  We ate at a waterside 
restaurant in Port de Pollensa called "Stay". Wonderful food and atmosphere.


Today we drove through Santanyi and the Saturday market was on, but parking was beyond my husband's idea of a relaxing last day, so we went on 
to Cala Figuera. He loved the real fishing boats there, so i was able to wander the whole village.  We ate outside again with view of the and the cliffs below 
at Pura Vida, on the edge of the village.  

Malc990, we did get to Politxol after our Palma exploration, but timing was not right for dinner, so we just had drinks on the lovely deck with a view of the marina. Mine, a very excellent sangria, was the real deal, with a bit more kick to it than most. It was delicious.  After that, our plan to carry on to Port  Andratx lacked focus and we headed back to Son Antem to perhaps actually get to the heated pool! We hate to leave tomorrow and will be working on 2 weeks next time.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 26, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> We leave tomorrow and my list of places to visit when we come back has grown much longer, including many of those you mention.  We spent yesterday on the peninsula of Formentor and the drive to Cap Fornentor was truly spectacular.  The views from the lighthouse were amazing and the different shades of blue in the sky and water so beautiful.  We ate at a waterside
> restaurant in Port de Pollensa called "Stay". Wonderful food and atmosphere.
> 
> 
> ...



So glad you loved Majorca and Son Antem. Yes, two weeks is probably what you need to fully enjoy a stay at Son Antem. My two favourite Marriotts - Son Antem and Phuket Beach Club. Obviously I am not impartial since I own  a total of 7 weeks across the two resorts. We will be in Son Antem in 3 weeks time for a two week stay and then back again at the end of August with a big party in 3 villas for a week. It is always a good idea to have something you need to do on your next visit to any place.


----------



## mickeypops (May 29, 2012)

We own at the Marbella Beach Resort.  I believe this resort has a very high percentage of owner occupancy, hence a low level of exchanges etc.

And that's how we use our ownership.  I'm not interested in exchanges, swaps for points for anything else. Every year, we take up our two weeks here and  have a brilliant holiday.  It's a fabulous resort, by the way.

Can't see that the DC would have any advantage whatsoever for me, or the large contingent of others like me who simply return to their home resort year after year.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 29, 2012)

mickeypops said:


> We own at the Marbella Beach Resort.  I believe this resort has a very high percentage of owner occupancy, hence a low level of exchanges etc.
> 
> And that's how we use our ownership.  I'm not interested in exchanges, swaps for points for anything else. Every year, we take up our two weeks here and  have a brilliant holiday.  It's a fabulous resort, by the way.
> 
> Can't see that the DC would have any advantage whatsoever for me, or the large contingent of others like me who simply return to their home resort year after year.



Indeed that is certainly true. if you are not interested in exchanges and thus do not use II then the option of points may well not be attractive at all. In your situation just not buying into the new system would leave you unaffected in the short term and probably have no impact in the long term.

However for many multiple weeks owners it obviously has a great attraction. This is especially true for owners of weeks in Europe and also USA resorts. Being able to pool your DC points for exchanges would be a great advantage.

In my own case I do not own at any US resorts already included inn the DC but I do own at Phuket Beach Club and also own MVCIAP points and bringing the Phuket Resort weeks and MVCIAP points into a common points scheme as well as my European resort weeks would be a really big attraction which would offer me many new options for vacations.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mahou said:


> I have heard that the launch date is June 5th,
> 
> If this is correct we should be getting some official information any day soon



Only a few days until June 5th - so we are in the last few days counting down. I wonder what Marriott will be announcing ?


----------



## JonP (Jun 1, 2012)

I received email notification of a new resale program that has been launched by MVCI in Europe today & refers to the 'Destinations Exchange Program'.

In response to the email I called Resale *Operations and was told the new 'exchange program' is to be launched later this month.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your post.
I, and I am sure others, would be interested to know whether the email you received contained any further detail at all (although I guess not as you made a call to MVC in response to it)?
I do find it rather disturbing, if not totally surprising, that some European owners seem to be getting informed about this and others don't?!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 3, 2012)

bazzap said:


> Thanks for your post.
> I, and I am sure others, would be interested to know whether the email you received contained any further detail at all (although I guess not as you made a call to MVC in response to it)?
> I do find it rather disturbing, if not totally surprising, that some European owners seem to be getting informed about this and others don't?!



Will be in Son Antem into weeks time - time for a heart to heart with management in the information centre.

I am checking my email regularly but nothing so far on this subject.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, it will certainly be interesting to see what they are able/willing to say to us about DC Europe.
I have just really been hoping that I could learn anything relevant before the 14th June price hike deadline for DC US to help me make an informed decision on whether to enrol my US/Caribbean weeks in that programme.


----------



## Mahou (Jun 5, 2012)

*Nothing so far*

today is the 5th and I have heard nothing so far. It sounds like something is going to happen, but it would be bad timing if they annouce something after the 14th


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mahou said:


> today is the 5th and I have heard nothing so far. It sounds like something is going to happen, but it would be bad timing if they annouce something after the 14th



Yes nothing in the eMail. Not even the eMail that JonP reported having received. I'm not very impressed with MVCI over this - sending eMails to selected owners on such an important issue is not acceptable. MVCI should ensure that all owners are in the same position as far as information is concerned. I even checked my owners pages this morning at Vacationclub.com - nothing there either - apart from all the stuff aimed at US resort owners about the impending deadline for a price rise in joining fees on 14th June.

When I have my owners update at Son Antem in a couple of weeks time I shall be asking to speak with management about this and will dish out some serious negative feedback.

Impressed ? NOT!
Happy? NOT!


----------



## Venter (Jun 5, 2012)

*Leverage North American Points Program to sell Luxury inventory*

The heading is one of the strategies for Marriott Europe touted in a presentation that was found in A LINK via another thread.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171949

Intreresting, and lots of ways to speculate on when, how, where and with whom


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 5, 2012)

Venter said:


> The heading is one of the strategies touted in a presentation th was found in  via another thread.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171949
> 
> Intreresting, and lots of ways to speculate on when how where and with whom



Its no secret that the Luxury brand (i.e. RC Destination Club) and some residences are on the choping block and they are in need of rental income to stop the bleeding (thus limited time availability of RC points rentals in DC for Premier and Premier Plus members).

What is interesting from this material is there is NO mention of any points overlay between EU, AP, or North America?  Interesting indeed.....


----------



## answeeney (Jun 5, 2012)

Venter said:


> The heading is one of the strategies for Marriott Europe touted in a presentation that was found in A LINK via another thread.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171949
> 
> Intreresting, and lots of ways to speculate on when, how, where and with whom



I agree it certainly makes for interesting speculation but it is possible that the slide you refer to is a bit misleading. Marriott normally talk of 'Europe' and 'Luxury' as two seperate sectors (the other two being 'North America' and 'Asia'). For some reason (perhaps simply for brevity) they referred on that slide to 'Europe and Luxury' so it could be that the strategy referred to is one for the luxury sector and not specifically for the Europe sector.


----------



## JonP (Jun 5, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Yes nothing in the eMail. Not even the eMail that JonP reported having received. I'm not very impressed with MVCI over this - sending eMails to selected owners on such an important issue is not acceptable. MVCI should ensure that all owners are in the same position as far as information is concerned. I even checked my owners pages this morning at Vacationclub.com - nothing there either - apart from all the stuff aimed at US resort owners about the impending deadline for a price rise in joining fees on 14th June.
> 
> When I have my owners update at Son Antem in a couple of weeks time I shall be asking to speak with management about this and will dish out some serious negative feedback.
> 
> ...



I think I need to clarify my post.  

We have our (direct purchased) weeks listed with MVCI for resale and the email received was solely to do with a new resale program that has just been introduced.   I assume that they were targeting owners who currently have their weeks listed.  There was only a reference to the ‘Destination Exchange Program’ and no detail.


----------



## pipet (Jun 6, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> I'm not very impressed with MVCI over this - sending eMails to selected owners on such an important issue is not acceptable.


  Altho the email in question might be because of a special circumstance, the communication & roll out of the North American program was pretty terrible.  One would hope they have learned a lesson from it.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 6, 2012)

pipet said:


> Altho the email in question might be because of a special circumstance, the communication & roll out of the North American program was pretty terrible.  One would hope they have learned a lesson from it.



Lessons and learning do not seem to be a Marriott skill.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday, I contacted the European Sales team, Owner Services and Customer Advocacy.
The consolidated response claims that they know nothing about DC in Europe, it must be work in progress, as and when anything is announced all European owners will be advised at the same time.
Don't hold your breath!


----------



## Mahou (Jun 6, 2012)

so why are some of the european sales team members being trained on a variation of the US program ????


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mahou said:


> so why are some of the european sales team members being trained on a variation of the US program ????



Not only are MVCI useless at learning lessons, they would appear to be useless at communicating - but then most of us here on this forum know that already.

A "variation" of the US points program is not what is required. What IS REQUIRED is a properly designed and implemented GLOBAL Points system that encompasses all resorts not a botched job creating variations of different points systems.

What I want is a system that allows me to enroll all my weeks in Europe and Asia and merge in my Asia Pacific Points into a common global points system that I would be happy to see called the Marriott Destination Club.

How difficult can it be to design and implement. MVCI have now had about 5 years experience of running the Asia Pacific Club Points system and 2 years of experience of running the Destinations Club points system - just take all the lessons learned and DO IT!


----------



## answeeney (Jun 6, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Not only are MVCI useless at learning lessons, they would appear to be useless at communicating - but then most of us here on this forum know that already.
> 
> A "variation" of the US points program is not what is required. What IS REQUIRED is a properly designed and implemented GLOBAL Points system that encompasses all resorts not a botched job creating variations of different points systems.
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2012)

good evening

MALC990....

I agree 100%..you should be able to enroll your euro and asian weeks and snag Western Hemisphere resorts with your Legacy points.  I should be able to snag Marbella, France and Thailand with my Legacy points!!!

This can't be that hard to pull off!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> MALC990....
> 
> ...



I still don't understand why the European and Asian resorts were never part of the Exchange Program from day one. If II and RCI can have resorts outside of the USA and Caribbean, the DC Exchange Company can too. Sure, they may not be able to add them to the trust, but no reason they can't be available via exchnage like the Carribbean and Custom House.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 7, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I still don't understand why the European and Asian resorts were never part of the Exchange Program from day one. If II and RCI can have resorts outside of the USA and Caribbean, the DC Exchange Company can too. Sure, they may not be able to add them to the trust, but no reason they can't be available via exchnage like the Carribbean and Custom House.



Since the MVCI Asia Pacific Club points system owns units at Grand Chateau, Ko Olina Beach Club and Waiohai Beach Club - all of which are also in the DC with units in the Trust I see no reason that in the two years that the DC Trust has been in existence, MVCI's legal team could not have sorted out the legal issues for bringing the two points systems together. This should also have included the owners of weeks at Phuket Beach Club weeks who signed up for the MVCIAP points system to enrole their weeks as eligible for MVCIAP points conversion. All this could have been sorted out in the last two years.

As for the European Resorts - points based TS systems are as common here as weeks based TS systems so MVCI could have sorted out thye legal issues for placing all the unsoild units into the Trust and allowing weeks owners to enrole their weeks before now.

My big concern is that when the enrolement becomes available we will not benefit from the beneficial terms that have been available toi US weeks owners for the last two years.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 7, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Since the MVCI Asia Pacific Club points system owns units at Grand Chateau, Ko Olina Beach Club and Waiohai Beach Club - all of which are also in the DC with units in the Trust I see no reason that in the two years that the DC Trust has been in existence, MVCI's legal team could not have sorted out the legal issues for bringing the two points systems together. This should also have included the owners of weeks at Phuket Beach Club weeks who signed up for the MVCIAP points system to enrole their weeks as eligible for MVCIAP points conversion. All this could have been sorted out in the last two years.
> 
> As for the European Resorts - points based TS systems are as common here as weeks based TS systems so MVCI could have sorted out thye legal issues for placing all the unsoild units into the Trust and allowing weeks owners to enrole their weeks before now.
> 
> My big concern is that when the enrolement becomes available we will not benefit from the beneficial terms that have been available toi US weeks owners for the last two years.



Questions to ponder:

What would be the business case for implementing such a program considering that Q1 2012 contract sales for North America alone were $130 million versus $24 million for Rest of World?

With North America seeing 18% growth and an increase of 6% from 2011 where do you think the business should focus its priorities?

How much additional revenue in FY 2012-2015 will a points overlay scheme generate considering the current economic climate in Europe?

What would be the incremental costs associated with delivering such a program in 2012 and when does the business see the ROI?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 7, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Questions to ponder:
> 
> What would be the business case for implementing such a program considering that Q1 2012 contract sales for North America alone were $130 million versus $24 million for Rest of World?
> 
> ...



With 50 + resorts and a large unsold inventory it would be really bad news if the sales figures were anything other than they are. Remember - 4 resorts in Europe and a small points system in Asia generated  15.6% of sales so not an inconsiderable performance for the much smaller part of the business. Also remember that of the 4 resorts in Europe 2 are sold out and the other two continue to sell weeks not points.

Why extend the DC points system to European resorts and Asia Pacific? Well to open up the opportunities for internal exchange to all owners and improve the vacation experience to all and improve the business even further for the shareholder. Also at present the purchase of DC Trust points is effectively restricted to US residents since why would anyone from the rest of the world want to buy into a US only resort system. Open it up to the rest of the world and then you have a business opportunity with great growth potential.

Many European and Asian resort owners would love to exchange our weeks at our MVCI resorts to travel to the USA resorts and bring much needed tourist dollars to the USA but at present we seem to be locked out and our experience is one that leaves us disappointed. We are only able to do internal Marriott to Marriott exchanges through Interval and availability seems to have dried up save for last minute dumps of inventory by MVCI into II which for a trans-Atlantic traveler is far too late to book airline seats. My vacation plans are made 12 months ahead or more so last minute availability for US MVCI resorts in II is of no value at all.

Whilst European and Asian resorts remain outside the DC points exchange system, US owners will continue to find it more difficult than in the past to get exchanges into the European resorts since I and many other owners have switched to request first exchanges - so European weeks do not get deposited until we get our exchange request filled. 

Were I able to enroll my weeks in the DC then I would be a significant user of points and so my weeks would become available for the internal exchange system which at present they are not.

As far as business focus - personally I'd be focused on Asia not Europe or the USA for development both in new resorts and sales. Specifically for new resorts across the Asian area and for sales to Hong Kong, Singapore and mainland China where the growing wealthy sector of the community is looking to spend their wealth and start to enjoy their prosperity. Growth prospects in Asia are significant.

So my bottom line is that to extend and integrate the DC points system to encompass the global business would be good for Marriott Vacations Worldwide and for all owners. This should be a win-win situation.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 7, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> MALC990....
> 
> ...



Exactly what we all want to do. I could vacation in Hilton head and you can come to Europe and Thailand. As you say - how hard could it be and how little it should cost to do.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 7, 2012)

MALC9990,

Some good points.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 7, 2012)

Perhaps Marriott should enlist some TUG members to run the business or at least take some advice.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I have just now finally committed and enrolled our North American and Caribbean weeks in the DC Programme, so perhaps I will soon be able to comment more knowledgeably as an "Insider"?
You never know, maybe when you and I are in Majorca later this month they will introduce us to the new seamlessly integrated DC Europe Programme? Then come winter time, when we are both in Phuket we will learn how the Global picture is completed with the seamless integration of the Asia Pacific Programme?
Then again, that excellent bottle of wine with dinner tonight may have made me rather lighter headed than I thought!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 8, 2012)

bazzap said:


> Well, I have just now finally committed and enrolled our North American and Caribbean weeks in the DC Programme, so perhaps I will soon be able to comment more knowledgeably as an "Insider"?
> You never know, maybe when you and I are in Majorca later this month they will introduce us to the new seamlessly integrated DC Europe Programme? Then come winter time, when we are both in Phuket we will learn how the Global picture is completed with the seamless integration of the Asia Pacific Programme?
> Then again, that excellent bottle of wine with dinner tonight may have made me rather lighter headed than I thought!



A sound decision  since it makes sense for multiple week owners. The issue now will be what additional cost will there be if/when you are able to add your European resort weeks to the DC. In my view there should be no additional cost when you enrole your European weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> A sound decision  since it makes sense for multiple week owners. The issue now will be what additional cost will there be if/when you are able to add your European resort weeks to the DC. In my view there should be no additional cost when you enrole your European weeks.



I would agree, that if you are currently enrolled in the current DC program that there shouldn't be any additional fee to add European weeks. Unless of course you are a single week enrolled owner and are enrolling a second week, then in that case one should have to pay the extra $100 or $500 for a direct purchase or resale purchase respectively. Though it is possible to have to pay an extra $1400 if you enrolled a single US week and are trying to add a resale European week.


----------



## ddinallo (Jun 15, 2012)

Had to call MVC today about a reservation and happened to ask about switch to DC for Europe...advisor told me that owners were getting info this coming Monday! Didn't seem to know much else. Anybody hear anything else?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 15, 2012)

ddinallo said:


> Had to call MVC today about a reservation and happened to ask about switch to DC for Europe...advisor told me that owners were getting info this coming Monday! Didn't seem to know much else. Anybody hear anything else?



I signed up on Wednesday for points, but needed to call back yesterday to ask some questions. I was in a rush when I signed up. I asked about what I should be looking to receive and when. Part of that list included, "in the coming weeks, you will also receive an update to the program, letting you know that we have added all European resorts to the points program". She did not mention Phuket. 

We'll see what actually happens.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like the MVCI DC enrollment system is down. Either regular maintenance or they are gearing up for something?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 16, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like the MVCI DC enrollment system is down. Either regular maintenance or they are gearing up for something?



We are in Son Antem for 2 weeks from tomorrow so at least we are in a position to get some answers (I hope) when we have our update. Will take notes and report back as soon as I have any info.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2012)

Now the entire system is down, can't even attempt to log in.



> Dear Members,
> Please note that system maintenance is being performed. We apologize that My-VacationClub.com is unavailable as a result. Please revisit the Web site at a later time. We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding.



Working on something. If it isn't this, perhaps updates and new features for the online booking system?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 16, 2012)

Asia-PAC website is working fine.  Login no problem.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 16, 2012)

Its now confirmed.  See link:

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/pointsintro/enroll.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2012)

Resale weeks look to have the same enrollment pricing as North America was. Looks like you have to enroll over the phone. No PlusPoints, but appears an II bonus week?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 16, 2012)

My take at present is that for me this is a "No-Brainer"!! I must enrol.

Could someone confirm that with 14,175 points if I enrol - would that make me premier plus and able to reserve at 13 months ?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 16, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> My take at present is that for me this is a "No-Brainer"!! I must enrol.
> 
> Could someone confirm that with 14,175 points if I enrol - would that make me premier plus and able to reserve at 13 months ?



If they use the same levels as in USA then this is correct.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> My take at present is that for me this is a "No-Brainer"!! I must enrol.
> 
> Could someone confirm that with 14,175 points if I enrol - would that make me premier plus and able to reserve at 13 months ?



Yes, the threshhold for Premier Plus status is 13,000 Points.  Here's the Benefits At A Glance chart that shows reservation windows and other misc items according to status.  (Note the Marriott Rewards exchange benefits on the chart pertain only to purchased Trust Points; enrolled direct-purchase Weeks retain the MR-exchange benefit as originally offered and enrolled external-resale Weeks adopt a version of that.)


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 16, 2012)

Now the DC is a realirty for me  rather than just wishful thinking, I am probably going to have a series of qujestions and I would ask that if they are somewhat simplistic please be kind.

So my first is as follows:

The online material I have seen states that DC points can be banked from this year into next and also borrowed from next year into this year - seems simple. However does this apply to points that are sourced from enrolled weeks or is it just for trust points that have been purchased.

The reason I ask is that for the MVCI Asia Pacific points system, points may be banked and borrowed BUT only purchased points are allowed to do this. If I deposit one of my Phuket Beach Club weeks (for which I have enrolled in the Overlay Programme) then those points must be used in the year that the week came from. So if I deposit a 2013 week for MVCIAP points - then those points are recorded separately in my account and MAY NOT be banked for 2014 but must be used in 2013 or they are LOST.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 16, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Now the DC is a realirty for me  rather than just wishful thinking, I am probably going to have a series of qujestions and I would ask that if they are somewhat simplistic please be kind.
> 
> So my first is as follows:
> 
> ...



I own both enrolled points and Trust points.  No difference, they can both be banked, borrowed, and transferred.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 16, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I own both enrolled points and Trust points.  No difference, they can both be banked, borrowed, and transferred.



Thanks. That is what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Thanks. That is what I was hoping to hear.



Note they are all one-time transactions, though, meaning that banked or borrowed points can still be lost, and meaning that once transferred, points can't be reverted back or banked or borrowed.

If the program for the European resorts follows the same as for the North American ones,* then the DC Points from enrolled Weeks will have a 1/1-12/31 calendar Use Year.  If you elect to convert a 2013 Week (for example) to Points then those Points can be used in varying denominations to:


- book any intervals available between 1/1 and 12/31/13.  If they are not used to book a current Use Year interval AND not banked, borrowed or transferred, they will expire (be LOST, as you say) on 12/31/13;

- bank into the 2014 Use Year and book any intervals available between 1/1 and 12/31/14.  Once banked forward to the next Use Year, they cannot be borrowed back into their original Use Year or transferred to another DC Member, and they will expire if not used by 12/31/14;

- borrow into this Use Year, 1/1-12/31/12, to book any available intervals between the borrowing transaction date and 12/31/12.  Once borrowed into this previous Use Year, they cannot be banked back into their original Use Year or transferred to another DC Member, and they will expire if not used by 12/31/12;

- transfer into another DC Member's account.  Once transferred out they cannot be transferred back in to the original Owner's account or any other Member's account, nor banked or borrowed into different Use Years by the recipient.
Again if the European program follows the North American one* with respect to calendar Use Years for enrolled Weeks, the few deadlines you'll have to think about are:


- September 30th of the year prior is the deadline by which you must elect to convert enrolled Weeks to DC Points (for example, you must elect by 9/30/12 to convert enrolled 2013 Weeks);

- June 30th is the deadline by which you must elect to bank DC Points from the current Use Year into the next (for example, Points from a converted 2013 Week can be banked into the 2014 Use Year anytime prior to the 6/30/13 deadline.)
*If you find that you have a ton of questions, it might be helpful for you to give us a link if you can to the governing docs of the European system.  Sometimes it's easier to make comparisons than to try to start from scratch.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 16, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Note they are all one-time transactions, though, meaning that banked or borrowed points can still be lost, and meaning that once transferred, points can't be reverted back or banked or borrowed.
> 
> If the program for the European resorts follows the same as for the North American ones,* then the DC Points from enrolled Weeks will have a 1/1-12/31 calendar Use Year.  If you elect to convert a 2013 Week (for example) to Points then those Points can be used in varying denominations to:
> 
> ...



Susan:

Many thanks for the additional information. As and when I find the governing documents (if they are different) then I'll supply a link. However at present my impression is that the European resorts are simply being included within the scope of the DC exchange company and owners can enrol their weeks. There seems to be no Trust points in Europe so no points being sold - weeks would seem to continue to be sold.

There are many similarities between the DC and the Asia Pacific points systems byut also many differences. Points are truely points in AP and there is only one inventory pool. 

As for borrowing and banking, in the AP system you would only borrow enough points to make a booking and so the question of what to do with them would only arise if you cancel the booking. When you bank points in the AP system they simply extend the expiry date by one year but that is as far as you can extend.

Finally, I know quite a few European Owners who are going to find this new complexity very difficult to grasp.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 16, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Susan:
> 
> Many thanks for the additional information. As and when I find the governing documents (if they are different) then I'll supply a link. However at present my impression is that the European resorts are simply being included within the scope of the DC exchange company and owners can enrol their weeks. There seems to be no Trust points in Europe so no points being sold - weeks would seem to continue to be sold.
> 
> There are many similarities between the DC and the Asia Pacific points systems byut also many differences. Points are truely points in AP and there is only one inventory pool. ...



Interesting if in Europe we can still buy traditional Weeks (not simply through Marriott's Resales Operations or externally) after the DC introduction, that's much different than from when the DC was introduced here.

In the North American program there are different sets of governing docs depending on whether you purchase DC Points or enroll existing Weeks.  If your enrollment set-up is the same, you'll find the links to any docs that exist at the bottom of the page when you click on the "Enroll Now" button in your my-vacationclub.com account.  I'd be interested to compare the "Program Exchange Procedures" doc of the European system.



MALC9990 said:


> As for borrowing and banking, in the AP system you would only borrow enough points to make a booking and so the question of what to do with them would only arise if you cancel the booking. When you bank points in the AP system they simply extend the expiry date by one year but that is as far as you can extend. ...



Same in the DC system, you can bank, borrow or transfer as many Points as you'd like (limited, of course, to however many you're eligible for.)  But any of those transactions will effectively change the Use Years of the Points so you'll want to be aware of any deadlines related to them as well as when/if/how they'll expire following the transactions.  Especially if the European resort system can be meshed with the site TUGger GregT is maintaining for Point rentals - it opens up many possibilities but the deadlines and expirations need to be closely watched if you're going to get into all that.



MALC9990 said:


> Finally, I know quite a few European Owners who are going to find this new complexity very difficult to grasp.



It's a good thing you're already somewhat familiar with all the complexities here - you can help your buddies over there!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Interesting if in Europe we can still buy traditional Weeks (not simply through Marriott's Resales Operations or externally) after the DC introduction, that's much different than from when the DC was introduced here.



It seems that Europe will be similar to the Caribbean resorts. They still sell weeks in Aruba, even after the DC program announcement. Those purchased weeks can be enrolled in DC. It seems Europe will work exactly the same.

It seems additional legalities in adding foreign properties to the trust is troublesome.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 17, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that Europe will be similar to the Caribbean resorts. They still sell weeks in Aruba, even after the DC program announcement. Those purchased weeks can be enrolled in DC. It seems Europe will work exactly the same.
> 
> It seems additional legalities in adding foreign properties to the trust is troublesome.



We are off to Son Antem this morning so will have an update with a sales person during the next two weeks and I will certainly clarify the sales of weeks position. Although Indo not intend to buy anymore of anything.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that Europe will be similar to the Caribbean resorts. They still sell weeks in Aruba, even after the DC program announcement. Those purchased weeks can be enrolled in DC. It seems Europe will work exactly the same.
> 
> It seems additional legalities in adding foreign properties to the trust is troublesome.



DOH!  Another shining TUG moment for me.   

So not conveyed to the Trust are Custom House, Streamside, the Caribbean and now European resorts.  Are all of these RTU?  Might that have something to do with it, as well?


----------



## Worcesterdee (Jun 17, 2012)

MALC9990, 

Will be interested to find out whether those of us already enrolled in the DC with our US weeks have to pay an additional fee to enroll our European weeks.

Hope that you enjoy Son Antem.

Jim


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 17, 2012)

Worcesterdee said:


> MALC9990,
> 
> Will be interested to find out whether those of us already enrolled in the DC with our US weeks have to pay an additional fee to enroll our European weeks.
> 
> ...



Tugger BAZZAP is in the same position as you and looking at this issue - try sending him a PM


----------



## heatherw (Jun 18, 2012)

I was so excited to hear this becuase I'm not good at exchanging and thought it would mkae life a bit easier but having had a look at the Marriott site I am not sure if I will be enrolling.

I have just checked the sort of exchanges that i have done in the past where i would want similar sized unit in eg aruba, las vegas and they are almost double the number of points i would get for my spanish weeks, plus my Phuket week cannot be enrolled so am a little disappointed at first viewing.

 Maybe if I get used to the idea that the kids stay at home and we go for a one bed unit it would work


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 18, 2012)

heatherw said:


> I was so excited to hear this becuase I'm not good at exchanging and thought it would mkae life a bit easier but having had a look at the Marriott site I am not sure if I will be enrolling.
> 
> I have just checked the sort of exchanges that i have done in the past where i would want similar sized unit in eg aruba, las vegas and they are almost double the number of points i would get for my spanish weeks, plus my Phuket week cannot be enrolled so am a little disappointed at first viewing.
> 
> Maybe if I get used to the idea that the kids stay at home and we go for a one bed unit it would work



Only talk around the pool but the talk here (son Antem) was that it would be next yeah (June) that Phuket beach club would be included. I will be investigating that at my update session which is scheduled for tomorrow.

Also around the pool talk was the following offer for an owner with only 2 resale weeks (both eligible to enrole) - buy a winter (silver) week at Paris for £8000 and all 3 weeks would be enrolled and the $1995 plus VAT fee would be waived.
Also mentioned was that all 3 weeks would get 100,000 MR points each year.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 18, 2012)

heatherw said:


> I was so excited to hear this becuase I'm not good at exchanging and thought it would mkae life a bit easier but having had a look at the Marriott site I am not sure if I will be enrolling.
> 
> I have just checked the sort of exchanges that i have done in the past where i would want similar sized unit in eg aruba, las vegas and they are almost double the number of points i would get for my spanish weeks, plus my Phuket week cannot be enrolled so am a little disappointed at first viewing.
> 
> Maybe if I get used to the idea that the kids stay at home and we go for a one bed unit it would work



You can still use II for those exchanges.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in the same position as heatherw. One gold week in Marbella doesn't give us a lot of points, so I'm not sure it's really worth the extra club fees for us? It will all depend on how Marriott-to-Marriott trades hold up in Interval. If our 2BR resale oceanfront Kauai unit could have been added to DC, it would've been worth it...sigh...


----------



## bazzap (Jun 18, 2012)

As MALC9990 says, we are in a similar position being already enrolled in the DC with our US weeks.
So I am pleased to hear today from both Owner Services in Cork and Customer Advocacy that we will not have to pay an additional fee to enroll our European weeks.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 18, 2012)

That is great news for enrolled owners.


----------



## Venter (Jun 18, 2012)

*Very Happy enrolled owners*

My situation is that I have one US and one EU week.  My US week is already enrolled so I will just have to pay the extra $100 + vat($118) to enroll my second week.  I also think the points for Son Antem is pretty decent.


----------



## Mahou (Jun 18, 2012)

*not as bad as i thought*

i was expecting that the european resorts would get some high point values, however I was informed that they would be more on the lower side. As it turns out it is better than I was told and seems reasonable although not brillant.

I was also told that resale weeks would not be allowed. Luckily they are.

I think we will enroll as in total we will have 15k points. My concern as usual is,
will there be inventory available for what we want, when we want it ??? Will I still have to be on the phone 13 months out at 09:00 EST and still not get what i want ? It is hard enough trying to book our home resorts, especially OF and 3 bed

However, i am pleased to have another option for my vacation time


----------



## Worcesterdee (Jun 18, 2012)

bazzap said:


> As MALC9990 says, we are in a similar position being already enrolled in the DC with our US weeks.
> So I am pleased to hear today from both Owner Services in Cork and Customer Advocacy that we will not have to pay an additional fee to enroll our European weeks.



That's great news Barry. Like you we have enrolled our Lake Shore Reserve week already so no extra fees means happy days.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually Venter makes a good point,
We previously paid the $695 to enrol our 3x US/Caribbean weeks.
I guess for anyone who paid $595 to enrol just one (US) week, there may be an extra $100 (+VAT?!) to enrol a second (European) week.
I am afraid I did not ask about this as it did not affect us.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 20, 2012)

*I Signed Up*

I enrolled my 5 European weeks (2 resales) yesterday and will get all the paper work processed within 20 days. Overall it was the best thing to do since the II week that is offered is not the usual trash AC with restrictions but a week deposited in my new corporate account with II when it is set up. 12 month deadline but no restrictions on where it can be used (No Grid) but use it in the next 12 months. Also no exchange fee !!


----------



## Mahou (Jun 20, 2012)

*Costs*

Malc

are you able to share with us the costs in euros to enroll.

The II AC sounds good

Did they offer any other incentives ??

I am in MMB next week and want to sign up, so all advance info is welcome


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> I enrolled my 5 European weeks (2 resales) yesterday and will get all the paper work processed within 20 days. Overall it was the best thing to do since the II week that is offered is not the usual trash AC with restrictions but a week deposited in my new corporate account with II when it is set up. 12 month deadline but no restrictions on where it can be used (No Grid) but use it in the next 12 months. Also no exchange fee !!



Nice to see this is of real value to owners.  I am happy for you, I know some have been waiting a long time for this to come.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mahou said:


> Malc
> 
> are you able to share with us the costs in euros to enroll.
> 
> ...



All costs are in USD. My fee was 1995 USD plus 18% Spanish VAT on top. That wasdecor 5 weeks to enrole including 2 resales. Any resale week closed before June 18th 2012 can be enrolled. No other incentives on offer.


----------



## Mahou (Jun 21, 2012)

*MF´s*

Do the costs of the MF´s change or are they still based on the MF´s of the actual weeks owned ????


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mahou said:


> Do the costs of the MF´s change or are they still based on the MF´s of the actual weeks owned ????



No impact on MFs. They are still set as they have been in the past by the resorts based on your weeks ownership. Only other ongoing cost will be the annual membership fee which in my case will be 199 USD.

Savings will be on II exchange - no exchange fees for internal exchanges thru the new corporate account. No lock off fees if you have lock-off. No fee to exchange week for Marriott Reward points.

My assessment was that if you own 1 developer sold week then do not sign up. If you own 2 developer sold weeks then it is viable as costs to join are 695 USD plus 18% VAT and 165 USD per year. If you own any resale weeks closed prior to June 18th 2012 then the number of weeks that you need to enrole to make it viable is a minimum of 3 weeks and the break even point will be several years out.

My decision was based on enrolling 5 European weeks and hoping that my 3 weeks at PBC will be rolled in when/if it becomes possible and we are now looking at exchanging to Marriott resorts in the USA for the first time and the DC points should allow us another option for doing this.


----------



## JonP (Jun 21, 2012)

Malc – you have obviously done a considerable amount of research on the DC program and I am pleased it has met with your approval.

I would appreciate your advice/opinion as to the benefit of us joining DC.  We own three developer purchased weeks, 2 x Platinum 2bed Son Antem and 1 x Gold  3bed Playa.  The points value for the weeks are,

Son Antem 3,600pts
Playa 3,000pts

Is the point value offered considered reasonable?  Do you know if there is a chart available showing the points offered at all European resorts (and seasons)?

We have not been members of II for a few years as we tend to occupy our home resorts - Son Antem July/August and Playa May/Sept (using lock off).  We have previously exchanged weeks for MRP to obtain multiple travel packages for some fantastic 1st class flight/hotel destinations.

We have no plans for going to the USA in the near future.  I have done some basic checks and by using DC points it would be possible for us to ‘change seasons’ with our weeks, which is appealing.  However, knowing how busy both resorts are (including Marbella) and their sell-out status I do wonder if there would be availability.

I hope your enjoying your stay at Son Antem.  It is our favourite destination and we never grow tired of re-visiting either the resort or Mallorca.   Regards  JonP


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 21, 2012)

JonP said:


> Malc – you have obviously done a considerable amount of research on the DC program and I am pleased it has met with your approval.
> 
> I would appreciate your advice/opinion as to the benefit of us joining DC.  We own three developer purchased weeks, 2 x Platinum 2bed Son Antem and 1 x Gold  3bed Playa.  The points value for the weeks are,
> 
> ...


Hi

Is the point value reasonable. Well I guess that like beauty, points value for weeks reasonableness is all in the eye of the beholder. My gold weeks at son Antem get 2925 per week and my silver 3 bed in playa Andaluza gets 2475.

I asked about the way these values were calculated and the answer was that they used a combination of MVCI's own info on demand thru MVCI's own info on demand thru their own data based on historical reservation patterns by owners and exchanges thru II and also using II's TDI tables.

What was interesting for Son Antem was that Gold Holiday weeks get less than Gold due to the demand patterns even though Gold Holiday weeks were more expensive to buy.

The points assigned are not as large as some of the US resorts but then there are some US resorts that get less points. My view is that they are what they are and it is pointless moaning about it since they will not change.

Like you we always use at least 2 of our Son Antem weeks every year for the same two weeks in June. I acquired two resale gold weeks to provide additional time and the ability to trade my developer weeks for MR points every other year. Now I will be able to that every year if I wish and at no cost.

I think three developer weeks is the minimum you need to get benefit and of course you will pay the lower enrolment fee of 695 USD and annual fee of 199 USD. So in your case the costs are at the lower end from mine. There is of course 18% VAT to be added.

You would no longer pay the lock off fee.

You would no longer pay the fee for exchanging for MR points.

You would get a free II account.

You would not pay exchange fees to II.

The issue is what points would you have if you continue to use your Son Antem weeks - not many is the answer.

So unless you want the free II account and will use the points at least every so often - is it viable for you - only you can decide.


----------



## JonP (Jun 21, 2012)

Malc,  thanks for your prompt reply.  I think we will probably join as at least it does provide further flexibility should we want to visit either resort in different seasons.  However, I do have concerns about the availability during gold and platinum seasons.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 21, 2012)

JonP said:


> Malc,  thanks for your prompt reply.  I think we will probably join as at least it does provide further flexibility should we want to visit either resort in different seasons.  However, I do have concerns about the availability during gold and platinum seasons.



Remember, if you want to stay at your home resort weeks then you just reserve as you would now and do not elect to exchange for points.


----------



## kfsong (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi MALC

i have 4 resale weeks of Marriott Phuket beach Club , all are closed before 18/6/12 , should i join the destination exchange program , pls kindly advise , at this moment i cannot see wat's are the value for MPU at our owner website ? can i join now ?


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 22, 2012)

kfsong said:


> Hi MALC
> 
> i have 4 resale weeks of Marriott Phuket beach Club , all are closed before 18/6/12 , should i join the destination exchange program , pls kindly advise , at this moment i cannot see wat's are the value for MPU at our owner website ? can i join now ?



KFSONG

Phuket Beach Club is excluded and is not eligible to be enroled in the DC. The overlay program for PBC is the MVCI Asia Pacific points system. I hope that when/if the MVCIAP system is integrated with the DC then our PBC weeks will get included.

Until then we PBC owners are outside in the cold.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm really torn about whether or not to enroll my 3 developer weeks into the DC programme.  Am wondering how long the enrollment fee will remain at $695 and what it would cost me in total for enrolling 2 Spanish and 1 American week?  Mal, do you know?   I have always received great exchanges through II although the waiting to see if it happens is stressful!

With regard to points availability in Spain during platinum and popular gold/gold holiday weeks; like Jon P I don't see how such weeks would be available if they are sold out. Maybe at Playa where I believe they are still trying to sell gold weeks but not in Son Antem or MMBR.

Also there's no way I'd use points to trade a gold hol Marbella for a plat Son Antem as "too point expensive".  I'd rely on II trades which I've always managed.

My kids are at that stage when they don't want to come away with us, so for the next few years I can see us using Marriott Travel Packages (husband is plat due to business trips).

Having said all of the above it would be nice to have the additional options the enrollment would bring but would the $199 pa fees be worth it? 

Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2012)

cwtkm3 said:


> I'm really torn about whether or not to enroll my 3 developer weeks into the DC programme.  Am wondering how long the enrollment fee will remain at $695 and what it would cost me in total for enrolling 2 Spanish and 1 American week?  Mal, do you know?   I have always received great exchanges through II although the waiting to see if it happens is stressful!



Enrollment fees for US based weeks increased to $2395 on June 14th. So to enroll both your US and European weeks, I would expect that fee to be $2395. You would have to call MVCI to confirm however.

I would probably expect the fee for European weeks to follow the same pattern as US weeks. The "introductory fee" was in effect for two years. No guaranty though.

Had you enrolled your one US week, you would be in a lot better position today to add your European weeks for only a $100.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 22, 2012)

good morning...

I am confident that there will be DC points avaiabilty at the "sold out" euro resorts.  In 2 years of playing with DC Legacy points, I have snagged the following...

Park City ski weeks
HHI in summer
NCV in  summer

good stuff at some of the other "sold out" joints.  Don't believe this sold out stuff.  MVCD knew this was coming for quite some time, they held back some inventory!!!  Between 25% of owners turning in weeks for MR points, foreclosures and DC point conversions, there will be inventory....

Please also remember that DC favors high value weeks owners!!!  IN II owners of plat non lockoffs are  forced to down trade...not any more!!!!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 22, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> I am confident that there will be DC points avaiabilty at the "sold out" euro resorts.  In 2 years of playing with DC Legacy points, I have snagged the following...
> 
> ...



Here's my plan.

Surrender 2 of my gold weeks and my silver week - total points 8325.
Use 8325 points to exchange into 2 weeks in USA resorts, any left over points to banked into the next year.

Giving up 2 gold weeks and a silver week in search of gold or plat weeks in USA perhaps a week in Marco Island and a week in Orlando or near Miami or Palm Beach. Or possibly 2 weeks on HHI.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Not a scientific survey but....*

Been here in Son Antem for 6 days now. Had our update on Tuesday. So far I met only one other owner who has enrolled their EU weeks for DC points. I have talked with quite a few owners round the pool, or at the owners reception and not many even know about the DC points and those that do are not joining. Most only have 1,2 or 3 weeks and do not see the value of the points system. One reason seems to be that this resort has a very high percentage of owners who use their weeks at the home resort year after year after year.

As the title says, not a scientific survey but it does not seem that the initial reaction of owners is particularly positive.

Also not yet met an owner who has heard of TUG either.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 23, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Been here in Son Antem for 6 days now. Had our update on Tuesday. So far I met only one other owner who has enrolled their EU weeks for DC points. I have talked with quite a few owners round the pool, or at the owners reception and not many even know about the DC points and those that do are not joining. Most only have 1,2 or 3 weeks and do not see the value of the points system. One reason seems to be that this resort has a very high percentage of owners who use their weeks at the home resort year after year after year.
> 
> As the title says, not a scientific survey but it does not seem that the initial reaction of owners is particularly positive.
> 
> Also not yet met an owner who has heard of TUG either.



I would have expected this reaction.  European holiday makers like to go to the same places at the same time every year for the most part.

The USA market is very different.  That being said, I stiil think the DC is a good option to consider for European travelers.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 24, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I would have expected this reaction.  European holiday makers like to go to the same places at the same time every year for the most part.
> 
> The USA market is very different.  That being said, I stiil think the DC is a good option to consider for European travelers.



Yes I agree - that is kind of how I use some of my weeks. We always come to Son Antem last 2 weeks of June - 2 weeks of a short 3 week Gold Season interval of weeks. However I have 2 other Gold Weeks at Son Antem we will consider exchanging for points as well as our Silver 3 bed unit at Playa Andaluz. These we will look to use the points to exchange into resorts in the USA and Caribbean in the future.

When/if the DC system embraces Phuket Beach Club and the Asia Pacific points system we will then have more flexibility and opportunities to trade.


----------



## heatherw (Jun 25, 2012)

Another reason many European people may not have enrolled yet is that they haven't been told. I have yet to receive any formal communication from Marriott about the system but called tham at the weekend to ask a few questions. 

They make me laugh, what starts out as a fact finding conversation on my behalf very quickly turns into why this would be a good time to buy more weeks from them!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 25, 2012)

heatherw said:


> Another reason many European people may not have enrolled yet is that they haven't been told. I have yet to receive any formal communication from Marriott about the system but called tham at the weekend to ask a few questions.
> 
> They make me laugh, what starts out as a fact finding conversation on my behalf very quickly turns into why this would be a good time to buy more weeks from them!



Heather
PM me an email address and I will forward the email I received last monday


----------



## JonP (Jun 25, 2012)

Malc....I've also sent you a pm


----------



## bazzap (Jun 25, 2012)

When I challenged why an advisory email could not have been sent to all  owners of European weeks at the time of launch so we could feel equally valued rather than finding out about it from someone else as if we were unimportant to Marriott, I received the extraordinary response below!
How long a period they are staggering their solicitations over, goodness knows?
_"As we only have so many representatives in Cork to answer phone calls, it made sense for us to stagger our solicitations to a few thousand owners at a time.  Contacting all 40,000 European owners at once would result in excessive hold times to speak with a representative." _


----------



## heatherw (Jun 26, 2012)

That's interesting becuase when I got the call back  I requested it was from somone in mallorca and not Cork!
I was  told that I could not buy points which is not the same as the US system does any Uk member know if that is true?


----------



## m61376 (Jun 26, 2012)

heatherw said:


> That's interesting becuase when I got the call back  I requested it was from somone in mallorca and not Cork!
> I was  told that I could not buy points which is not the same as the US system does any Uk member know if that is true?



From what I've heard, the European resorts and Aruba ones are not legally able to be part of the trust, and Marriott cannot legally sell points to non-US residents. So those resorts are still being sold as weeks, but can be exchanged for DC points and reserved with DC points. 

The interesting thing is that these resorts singularly represent places where you can still buy weeks and enroll them in the DC.


----------



## lorribarnes (Jun 27, 2012)

I contacted the Marbella sales office to inquire about my resale weeks going into points.  One question I asked is if I sold my unit later after converting to points would the points membership transfer.  I was told NO.  I asked her if she was sure and she said yes that it would never be able to go into points again after resale.  Quite disappointing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2012)

lorribarnes said:


> I contacted the Marbella sales office to inquire about my resale weeks going into points.  One question I asked is if I sold my unit later after converting to points would the points membership transfer.  I was told NO.  I asked her if she was sure and she said yes that it would never be able to go into points again after resale.  Quite disappointing.



This is true. In the case of European weeks, those that are post 6/18/2012 resales are not eligible for enrollment in the program.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

lorribarnes said:


> I contacted the Marbella sales office to inquire about my resale weeks going into points.  One question I asked is if I sold my unit later after converting to points would the points membership transfer.  I was told NO.  I asked her if she was sure and she said yes that it would never be able to go into points again after resale.  Quite disappointing.



If you enroll a Week in the DC system you're not actually converting it permanently to Points - you're simply giving yourself another usage option.  You can continue using your Week as you always have (home resort stays, exchanges through II, rentals, etc) or, you can choose to convert it to DC Points for use in the DC Exchange Company or for any other DC offering.  Each year you can elect any of these usage options.

When/if you sell your Week you will be selling the same thing that you purchased, the Week, and your DC enrollment will not transfer with the sale to the new owner.  And, she's correct that the new owner will not be able to re-enroll the Week because as the rules stand now, European Weeks sold on the external resale market after 6/18/12 are not eligible for enrollment.


----------



## Mahou (Jul 2, 2012)

*Signed up*

I have enrolled our weeks into the Euro DC system. The paperwork comes through in approx 20 days

The first year of usage starts 2013. I have a few questions

1. When do I have to deposit my weeks ???

2. Can I bank 2012 weeks ???

3. When can I start booking using the DC points

4. We have more than 13k points so we get the plat prem status. If we turn in less weeks for points do we maintain the status ???

thanks


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mahou said:


> I have enrolled our weeks into the Euro DC system. The paperwork comes through in approx 20 days
> 
> The first year of usage starts 2013. I have a few questions
> 
> ...



My answers are in Red above.


----------



## pafort (Jul 2, 2012)

For Silver Village at ile de france 2 beds give me 1775 points. Very few! 
If I book with points 7 days in the same week I ask twice: I do not understand. In addition to paying $ 695 to enter the program and $ 200 per year for system management, in case of reservations with points, I get ripped off very big!
Same with 1 bed in Marbella Gold: 2225 points!
With 4000 points total arrival barely 8-9 nights. It 'a scam!

Paolo


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 2, 2012)

pafort said:


> For Silver Village at ile de france 2 beds give me 1775 points. Very few!
> If I book with points 7 days in the same week I ask twice: I do not understand. In addition to paying $ 695 to enter the program and $ 200 per year for system management, in case of reservations with points, I get ripped off very big!
> Same with 1 bed in Marbella Gold: 2225 points!
> With 4000 points total arrival barely 8-9 nights. It 'a scam!
> ...



With only 2 weeks owned you should NOT enrole your weeks. Little if any benefit as you can see. What you experience is what has been known as the "SKIM" by US based owners.

Even if you do enrole you would NEVER use points to reserve your home resort unless you want a better season.

In my case - 2 Bed GOLD Son Antem - 2925 points and 3 bed Silver lock-off Playa Andaluz - 2425 points.


----------



## ddinallo (Jul 5, 2012)

*Interval came through!*

Deposited fairway villas June 15 2013, put in immediate request for MMB for last gold week, end of June, got confirmed today!! June29-July6th!


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 5, 2012)

ddinallo said:


> Deposited fairway villas June 15 2013, put in immediate request for MMB for last gold week, end of June, got confirmed today!! June29-July6th!



That week cannot have come from an enrolled owner at MMB depositing. Enrollment only started on June 18th and I enrolled on June 19th. Even now I am not able to deposit any weeks for points since the deal has not been processed by the back-office staff at Marriott in the USA. Everything is signed - but nothing has changed as yet.

My guess is that MVCI took that week from II and put something back in to replace it.

Having said that - you got a result and that cannot be bad.


----------



## ddinallo (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry guess in my excitement I didn't indicated that this was not using dc points but was a traditional deposit with interval.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 5, 2012)

ddinallo said:


> Sorry guess in my excitement I didn't indicated that this was not using dc points but was a traditional deposit with interval.



You still got a great exchange - we will be there at the same time next year also.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Nearly There*

Three weeks after signing the documents to get my weeks enrolled we are nearly there. Today I received an email from Vacation Club asking me to agree to various bits that I already agreed and signed for on paper. Clicked on all the boxes, downloaded all the PDFs for future reference and it was done.

Now my account online at Myvacationclub.com reflects my enrolled status and the points values have gone from zero to the values they should reflect.

Just need the new II account access and we are ready to go. 

I have 3 weeks not yet reserved for 2013 and plan to convert them to points and then probably bank them into 2014 since I will have yet another week in II to use in 2013 as the bonus for enrolling and I have two more weeks in the II account that came from depositing MVCIAP points into II.

So I do not need the weeks in 2013 nor the points so banking into 2014 should allow for a significant number of points to use for a long trip to somewhere hot and sunny. My wish is Frenchman's Cove for 2 weeks and a week in Florida since to get to St Thomas from the UK we need to transit via Miami.


----------



## Mahou (Jul 10, 2012)

Malc,

if I have booked weeks at home resorts for 2013, does this mean I will not be able to convert them to points ???


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mahou said:


> Malc,
> 
> if I have booked weeks at home resorts for 2013, does this mean I will not be able to convert them to points ???



That's not a question I can answer. Perhaps someone with more practical experience of the DC point system from the USA may be able to answer.

I wiould think that you might have to cancel the reservation to get the week back and then surrender the week for points for 2013.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mahou said:


> Malc,
> 
> if I have booked weeks at home resorts for 2013, does this mean I will not be able to convert them to points ???



You can convert a reserved week to points as long as it's before the deadline to convert.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 10, 2012)

m61376 said:


> You can convert a reserved week to points as long as it's before the deadline to convert.



Thanks

I guess recently enrolled European owners are starting a journey of discovery.


----------

